# تطبيق عملي للخلايا الشمسية وتوصيلها بالشبكة العمومية



## mneshsh (10 فبراير 2007)

اقدم لكم اخواني المهندسين مثال حي على استخدام الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 فبراير 2007)

مشاركة طيبة 

وأشجع مثلها نريد تطبيقات عملية حدثت لتثبت فعالية هذا النظام

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ابويمن (11 فبراير 2007)

شكر اً اخي


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على ها الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## إعلاميه (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## satarab-eng (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## engamir1 (15 مارس 2007)

ارجو ان تكون مشاركتى مثمرة لى ولاعضاء المنتدى


----------



## engamir1 (15 مارس 2007)

لماذا لا يعمل الرابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (20 يناير 2008)

المعلومات جيدة من حيث الموضوع العام والفكرة تعبر عن المنزل الذي يخفف من استهلاك الكهرباء في الإنارة وتسخين المياه وكأنه المنزل الأخضر ، ولكن المنتجات المستخدمة ليست كلها مقبولة في عالم البناء الطابقي مثل أنابيب الأشعة الضوئية رغم أن هذا النظام موجود في البلاد العربية ( أقصد عند زميلي - ونحن في حلب - سوريا ) .
المخطط الذي يوضح ربط الخلايا الكهرضوئية هو الأكثر فائدة للتطبيق المباشر .

لقد كانت مشاركتك مثمرة .


----------

